# Furnace blower motor PLEASE HELP



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

I was out of town for a couple days, i came home to hear weird noise from furnace. It appears my fan has loosened and is brushing against the housing. Is there an easy solution? Have pics of furnace and housing if it would help!


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is pic of furnace. Little over a year old!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Set screw probably came loose.

Turn power off to furnace.

Reach hand in blower wheel on left side. Feel around hub. You will find a set screw. Probably loose. Move blower wheel back to center on housing. align set screw with flat spot on shaft. Tighten screw. 

You should check to make sure that motor shaft isn't rounded.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Set screw probably came loose.
> 
> Turn power off to furnace.
> 
> ...


Thanks i just talk to the company and my parts are still under warrenty, question i have is the blower wheel come with the blower motor or is that a separate part?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Separate part.

Blower wheel set screw coming loose is not covered under part warranty.
if its less then a year old. It is covered under installer labor warranty.

If more then a year old. Its a chargeable service call.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks how would i get the housing out to check everything?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You don't need to pull the housing.
There is enough room to put your hand in and check(barely).

Make sure power is OFF!


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

beenthere said:


> You don't need to pull the housing.
> There is enough room to put your hand in and check(barely).
> 
> Make sure power is OFF!


Did but it feels like the whole wheel is just off completely! the set screw seems fine as well as motor


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If by off. You mean off center.

Screw may or may not wiggle. It may have just left the wheel slide 1/4 to 1/2 inch.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

beenthere said:


> If by off. You mean off center.
> 
> Screw may or may not wiggle. It may have just left the wheel slide 1/4 to 1/2 inch.


Will send pic! Is completely off


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok.

Yep. Blower wheel needs replaced.

Wheel probably under warranty if less then 5 years old. Labor isn't, if its more then a year old.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Ok.
> 
> Yep. Blower wheel needs replaced.
> 
> Wheel probably under warranty if less then 5 years old. Labor isn't, if its more then a year old.


Is this something i can replace on my own?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah.

Its not a fun thing. But not too hard. As long as you don't mix up the wires of the control board. During re-install of it.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Its not a fun thing. But not too hard. As long as you don't mix up the wires of the control board. During re-install of it.


OK do i need to drop the housing?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Disconnect the wires from the board, and remove entire housing from furnace.
Remove insert plates, Pull blower motor, off of wheel.
Install new whell, make sure its facing the right direction.
And reverse disassembly steps.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Disconnect the wires from the board, and remove entire housing from furnace.
> Remove insert plates, Pull blower motor, off of wheel.
> Install new whell, make sure its facing the right direction.
> And reverse disassembly steps.


Thanks for everything, really appreciate it


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

Insert plates is where i'm caught up, did you mean the parts of the wheel?


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yup, scrambled blower wheel. You say parts are warrantied. I would leave the repair to your HVAC contractor.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks alrighty got it apart, my only question is how i get the new wheel on?


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

Does the one side ride on the end plate?


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

You need to loosen the set screw in the wheel hub. Remove the bolts that hold the motor in. Hopefully the wheel and housing slide free from the motor assembly. If not hold the shaft and spin the hub to loosen it. Remove the baffle plate from the top of the blower housing. Remove the old wheel and reverse the process. DO NOT scar up the blower motor shaft or put the wheel on backwards.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

SKIP4661 said:


> You need to loosen the set screw in the wheel hub. Remove the bolts that hold the motor in. Hopefully the wheel and housing slide free from the motor assembly. If not hold the shaft and spin the hub to loosen it. Remove the baffle plate from the top of the blower housing. Remove the old wheel and reverse the process. DO NOT scar up the blower motor shaft or put the wheel on backwards.:thumbsup:


Baffle? Working on getting hub off now, not having much luck turning the set screw


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

This is where im at!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Did you get it yet.
The set screw shouldn't be that hard to turn from that point.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Did you get it yet.
> The set screw shouldn't be that hard to turn from that point.


Got the set screw out, however i can not get the wheel part off the shaft. I get it to where it's flush coming out but can't get past there. Any advice?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Push the hub back to where it moves easier.
Then sand the shaft where it moves hard. then put a little oil on it. Should come off easy then.
Unless someone used a hammer on it.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Push the hub back to where it moves easier.
> Then sand the shaft where it moves hard. then put a little oil on it. Should come off easy then.
> Unless someone used a hammer on it.


No hammer will have to try that thanks, hoping to get done tonight as it is very cold here, lol


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

If i had to buy a motor for it, do you know around how much it would run?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I get mine from HVAC wholesale houses. 
Don't know what one would charge you.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

beenthere said:


> I get mine from HVAC wholesale houses.
> Don't know what one would charge you.


Alright thanks for all the advice today!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 4, 2009)

All done! Your advice was spot on. Thanks for everything my family can be warm tonight


----------

